# Craftsman 4/20 Snow Blower



## Dmart127 (Aug 19, 2017)

I got a 4/20 snowblower last year model number 536918101 but the tires on it are completely shot and do not grip at all. Does anybody know of a replacement tire that would fit this blower? The specific part number in the manual is not sold anywhere.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Does


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dmart127 said:


> I got a 4/20 snowblower last year model number 536918101 but the tires on it are completely shot and do not grip at all. Does anybody know of a replacement tire that would fit this blower? The specific part number in the manual is not sold anywhere.



FYI 

the diagrams are here CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 20 INCH SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536918101 | Sears PartsDirect

Wheel Tire part is 50268

I can't find a search hit in the usual places (google, eBay, etc)
Do you have a picture of your machine. I can't figure out what it looks like

The tire/tyre doesn't look inflatable on the parts diagram.
If it's a solid wheel with a solid piece of rubber tire, figure out the width and diameter etc and try searching that way. You may get something to fit.

Not much help I guess
EDIT: jtclay replied while I was typing. He had a similar suggestion.
Take your wheel off if it's easy and take it to the store so you can test it on the spot.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> FYI
> .... Wheel Tire part is 50268 ....


Another option is to just swap out the whole wheels.
However I can't see a part number for the wheel hub or the wheel
Anything roughly the same size that fits on the shaft could work.
EDIT: a pair of wheels may be $20 on craigslist


----------



## Dmart127 (Aug 19, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Does it look like this?
> You may be able to get away with buying something from Harbor Freight. Take a good measurement of the axle diameter and look accordingly (likely 3/4"). Problem you may run into is clearance if you want to upgrade to pneumatic. You might have to look for something with a good size interior hub so you can get some offset away from the tractor body. Just take a measurement of the total diameter of the wheel also and try to find something fairly close. Don't want it looking like a drag car:grin: HF has lots of plastic hard rubber wheels also that may fit right on. I've seen them at Tractor Supply also.


It looks exactly like that. I have not been able to find any tires with a spot for a bolt to look it in to the drive axel at hf.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Just


----------



## Doug Selle (Aug 20, 2017)

*Chains*



jtclays said:


> Just thoughts, and mostly questions without being able to see the actual parts, but I'd consider checking CL for random "snowblower wheels/rims." Line them up, mark and drill a new cross hole in the axle POSSIBLY:grin: Something like these, MAY give you enough clearance with the hub (side pic "looks" like the hub extends beyond the edge of the wheel). Depends how much room you have once it's slid on the axle, you may not have enough room to place a bolt and nut?
> TWO 4.10-6 Snow Blower thrower TIREs RIMs WHEEL ASSEMBLY Americana 410-6 4.10x6
> Are those original wheels keyed to the axle or have a through bolt hub to axle? I can't tell from the Sears site what's on that axle. The grainy diagram appears to show the sprocket as call out #31, but the parts list description says "nut" for part #31:surprise:
> CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 20 INCH SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536918101 | Sears PartsDirect
> ...



Another quick easy fix is to purchase an inexpensive set of small chains made for that size wheel. They worked on mine. $20 bucks at pretty much any supply store.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not sure this would work on your blower but a Ariens 4/20 I picked up and sold to a friend had rather short axles and when I went to pull a tire to pull a flat tube and seal it for air again I noticed Ariens had put very short axles and actually put standard rims with the hole for the pin on the inside with a bolt, Actually worked pretty well and wheels are pretty solid, Only issue I would see is the tires sticking out farther than the bucket.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a fairly common frame blower made by Murray for Sears. The wheels from a 536 prefix 4 or 5 hp unit will directly swap out for yours, in fact I've done that several times. Those solid rubber ones I 'might' still have one of the solid rubber ones in the shed. If I still have it and you pay shipping you can have it though I'd recommend the pneumatics instead. The only down side of the pneumatics is some of the wider ones will stick out just beyond the width of a 20" auger. 


Send me a pm if interested in a hard rubber wheel and I'll check and see if I still have one. Most I've just thrown into the trash in the past but who knows.


On another note, the 21" auger from the 5 hp 21 is a direct interchange with yours. Doesn't matter if it's a red & white unit or the black & gray ones, they're basically the same under the paint. Same thing with the motors, the tractor units are the same on the 4 hp and 5 hp units I've had. Motors, tractor units, auger housings all interchange between the various units. About the only real difference is the number of transmission speeds and whether it has a hand on the tractor for the respective speeds and the throttle on the engine or the shifter and throttle are on the handlebars.


Note that on the engine etc, I'm talking the 536 prefix machines with the Tecumseh transmission in them and the twin shaft Tecumseh engines. The engine is a twin shaft, one drives the auger and the other the drive unit.


----------



## thomasknight (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a 4/20 Craftsman II that I bought from a friend because it has tracks on it instead of wheels. I have a question that I need help with.This machine says that you can hook an electric starter on it and when I called sears parts they sent me a electric starter kit part# 33-738. I don't think this is the right part but when I call them to ask they say try and put the part on and if I can't and find out it is the wrong part then send it back.I am looking for someone who might know the right part and where can I get it from because the one that sears saays I neded does'nt fit. So Any help I would be greatful. I am a sick man and can't pull the cord more thn 2 times before I am out of air. So any help is appreciated.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! We can't do much without more details. 

Your exact model # would be a start, like 914.238373, something like that. The exact model number of your engine would also probably help. On Tecumsehs that I've had, the engine details would be stamped into the engine shroud somewhere.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

According to the manual I have the sears part number is 143.88931, don't know the direct Tecumseh number at the moment.. The same starter is used on the 4 & 5 hp Tecumseh engine. If the flywheel has a starter ring on it, there should be a tab on the flywheel cover that can be removed. The starter is installed via a 3 bolt mount, the snout of the starter just slips into the opening from the outside. The pinion on the starter is 'pulled' when the starter is energized. Simple process if all the pieces are there.


----------

